
USS Nimitz UFO Incident - humble_engineer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Nimitz_UFO_incident
======
riazrizvi
I can believe humans have the technology to build a missile that can drop at a
speed of 5miles a second and maintain an object above the surface after its
fall, possibly a secondary stage active component. The Russian/Indian Brahmos
missile is a sea skimmer that goes almost 2miles a second horizontally, and
it’s in production. It would seem normal for the US military to classify the
observation of tests by other military powers of unknown vehicles as UFOs. It
also seems normal that this information should be considered classified. The
alien angle feels like a flat-earther movement.

